# Weird sound from basement



## idlivadai (4 mo ago)

I had some chipmunk/squirrel infestation in my basement. I figured it was getting in through the HVAC vent. I have covered the vent with a mesh and since then there was no chipmunk issues. Now I hear weird screeching sound from the basement. I set the security camera with a trap. Nothing is caught but I was able to capture the sound.
What critters makes this sound?

video 1: https://www.amazon.com/photos/shared/sAhAulpbR4moBfEVAd1shg.7kKJCVG_gBuP9zFh0ylOzB
video 2: https://www.amazon.com/photos/shared/Xgz7jD80ShKOwruOa-3cOw.p3VKt5p9zTrODBPfTjXU7r

Any help is much appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

A cat playing with one of those spring door stops?
Never heard any critter make that sound, unless you have a cricket in a hollow tube with a reverb amp.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Sounds like a bird.


----------



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

Or THEM...


----------



## idlivadai (4 mo ago)

lol..its quite loud. May be a cricket in distress?!


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Birds can be quite loud, especially if the noise echoes.


----------



## idlivadai (4 mo ago)

Thanks! hmm...I don't know how a bird could sneak in!


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

Bird or raccoon fallen down chimney and now trapped in firebox of furnace, etc.?


----------



## FirebirdHank (Jan 31, 2021)

The thread title reminded me of an old Mr. Obvious skit.


----------



## ctay (Dec 4, 2020)

Steve2444 said:


> Or THEM...


Judas Priest, that remind me of my first shot of tequila (or my wife's cooking). Anyway, I remember that movie. Check out The Mole People; would hate to have them in my yard.


----------



## RemodelPro (5 mo ago)

It’s sad if an animal is trapped somewhere and can’t get out. Go investigate the noise and help the poor critter out.


----------



## ctay (Dec 4, 2020)

After listening to the recordings above it sure sounds like a time when we had an owl trapped in our attic after some roofing work was done. Had to get someone to get the little thing out. Not sure if it survived the trauma after taken away.


----------



## rogerwh (Mar 1, 2021)

How are you sure you have evacuated all the chipmunk/squirrels?


----------



## idlivadai (4 mo ago)

This part of the basement is bit far away from chimney. And I have the chimey damper closed. After I put the mesh over the HVAC vent, I stopped seeing droppings. I also set the trap/cage with roasted nuts for a while and nothing is caught. There wasn't any work done recently. I tried tracing where the sound comes from but somewhere behind the wall. Not sure what and how it got in there. I haven't heard anything since yesterday night. Not sure if its dead or escaped.


----------

